# IE in Virtual PC won't connect to the internet



## Perseus (Nov 7, 2005)

I have Virtual PC 6.0 running Windows 2000 Professional. IE doesn't seem to load webpages even though the status at the bottom says things like "website found..waiting for reply" or "connecting to site". The blue load status bar creeps ever so slowly...my Mac web browsers work fine. My purpose in all this is to install Direct X (would this even work in Virtual PC?), and it needs to download from the internet while installing...thanks in advance.


----------



## theDan (Nov 7, 2005)

hello again Perseus!

Download the file in mac os x, then drag and drop it into the windows environment (While Crossing your fingers.)

Cheers!

theDan


----------



## Perseus (Nov 7, 2005)

In fact, I downloaded the direct x exe to my mac, put in the shared folder, opened virtual pc, and then tried to install it from virtual pc. As it installs, it needs to call up Microsoft in order to download setup components, and this required the Virtual PC to connect, but alas, my Virtual PC doesnt want to (at least at any reasonable speed, I have waited for a max of 5 minutes; getting a snack in the meantime). So, that was a great suggestion! It still seems VPC will not connect. Hmm....


----------



## theDan (Nov 7, 2005)

i'm assuming you have virtual switch enabled, also can you include what kind of hardware network setup you have?


----------



## Perseus (Nov 7, 2005)

It wont let me use Virtual Switch after I check it, and apply it. For my Mac at least, I am using a Linksys router, a DSL modem, and there is an IBM Thinkpad wirelessly connecting to it all. My settings are built-in ethernet, connecting using PPPoE.


----------



## theDan (Nov 7, 2005)

hmmm..... tricky. can you try downloading firefox and setting that as the default browser for VPC?


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2005)

On the virtual switch thing, are you running Tiger?  If so the virtual switch is broken and Microsoft was working on a new version.  Unfortunately, they won't do one for my old version of Virtual PC so I didn't check to see if they have a fix out.  I would look into making sure that the networking patches are all installed before anything else.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I am running 10.4. The fact that virtual switch is broken makes sense now...I'll check for all the patches. Would it work if I upgraded to virtual pc 7? Did they fix it in that version?


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it was broken across the board.  IIRC they were going to provide a patch for version 6 and 7.  Us version 5ers are SOL though.


----------



## barhar (Nov 8, 2005)

'My purpose in all this is to install Direct X (would this even work in Virtual PC?)'; via 'Virtual PC's pseudo Windoze environment select the 'Start, Run...' menu item. Enter ...

dxdiag

... and click the 'OK' button. A window titled 'DirectX Diagnostic Tool' will appear.
Click on window's various tabs for various bits of information. Click on the 'System' tab to obtain the currently installed 'DirectX Version'.

-----

'... my Mac web browsers work fine.', is comparing Apple's (nice pun lead-in) to oranges (Virtual PC, that is). Such comparisons are irrelevant.

'... virtual switch enabled'; ? As per 'Virtual PC's 'Virtual PC, Preferences...' 'Virtual PC Preferences' window - 'Virtual Switch', when selected allows only 'Select Ethernet adapter:' '(Default' or 'Built-in Ethernet' popup menu item selection. Selecting either 'Select Ethernet adapter:' popup menu item resulted in the same overall time to load web pages, here.

'... virtual switch enabled'; take two ... oh, you mean 'Virtual PC's 'Edit, "Windows 2000" Settings...' menu item's 'Networking' setting's virtual switch . Actually, placing a check mark in the 'Enable networking' check box, and then clicking on the 'Shared Networking' radio button - is the simplistic approach to allowing 'Virtual PC's internet applications to access the internet.

'I am using a Linksys router, a DSL modem, and there is an IBM Thinkpad wirelessly connecting to it all.', nice to know; but, not related to why 'Virtual PC's 'Internet Explorer' to fail to connect to the internet.

'My settings are built-in ethernet, connecting using PPPoE.'; the Mac's 'System Preferences' 'Network' settings - I presume; and, correctly set.

'On the virtual switch thing, are you running Tiger? If so the virtual switch is broken ...'; not so. Or at least not here, with a similar set up as Preseus'es.

'IE doesn't seem to load webpages even though the status at the bottom says things like "website found..waiting for reply" or "connecting to site". The blue load status bar creeps ever so slowly...'; if this statement applies to 'any' web site then I am perplexed. Not so, if it is a specific (Microsoft) web page, however.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

I am just trying to give specifics. It seems you are trying to insult my intelligence...not a mature behavior for being in a forum where the goal is to help people out. All you did was repeat what I said, very cunning indeed. Well it doesnt make sense that my Mac browsers work and the Virtual PC IE does not. No matter if you like to compare it with your pun, yet another equally cunning statement.  Honestly, you just wasted your time writing that post. Didn't help at all. Go somehere else.


----------



## barhar (Nov 8, 2005)

'It seems you are trying to insult my intelligence'; whether or not you believe me - I was not insulting, nor trying to insult, your intelligence.

''... my Mac web browsers work fine.', is comparing Apple's (nice pun lead-in) to oranges (Virtual PC, that is). Such comparisons are irrelevant.' - was merely stating, your Mac's web browser(s) software's behave should not have the same problematic results as you are having with 'Virtual PC's 'Internet Explorer'.

'Honestly, you just wasted your time writing that post.'; actually, I did waste my time - installing Virtual PC, trying to duplicate your steps, agreeing with some of your results, etc.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

It seems you hate Virtual PC. You also have some personal issues you need to work out. 
"agreeing with some of your results, etc."? What are you so angry for?


----------



## theDan (Nov 8, 2005)

VPC 7 Works great for me.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll upgrade then


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2005)

While probably not as flexible as VPC7, you might want to try out Q, which is basically a port of QEMU for OS X with a nice interface.  It's free to use and it worked nicely on my iMac G5.

The other nice thing about it is that it can emulate not only the x86, but PowerPC, x64 (64-bit AMD and Intel), Sparc, and some other CPUs.

I installed Ubuntu for x86 and ReactOS using Q and it installed fine.


----------



## jpdm (Jan 28, 2006)

Perseus, if you are still struggling with this, make sure you are using Shared Networking and then make sure that your TCP/IP setting in Network for Ethernet Card is set to "Using DHCP".  Anything else and I could not connect to the Internet.  Good luck.


----------



## cgx (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Perseus,

I am struggling with the same problem!
MacOS 10.4.5, VPC7, Windows XP Pro
Installed feb 10; Microsoft support has tried to help me for three weeks now; they havn't been able to give the solution!!
Somehow I think it is kind of DNS problem, i.e. the provider involved.
I have not contacted them
What I not reach is windowsupdate.microsoft.com or www.microsoft.com/mac
Other URL:s are reachable, also with Firefox & Opera
SO WHAT IS THIS AND HOW TO SOLVE IT??
/cgx


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2006)

Are the internet settings set to automatically find internet settings? (Proxy, not DHCP thingie...) That's often the problem.


----------



## cgx (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for answer!
But do you mean Mac settings or VPC settings (or Windows?)?


----------

